# Have to cloak my IP while using connectify type program.



## belanerna (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi all,

I have ended up with quite the problem... I ordered a Kindle Fire and just managed to recieve it before I had to move. I had to move for work so am going to be living in Scandinavia for the next year. The problems to come never crossed my mind...

I powered up my kindle for the first real use since recieveing it, went into the amazon appstore to download some painting programs and stuff liek that for my kid to fiddle with becasue we had a long car ride ahead of us and then I realised what a mistake the Kindle was... It refuses to led you download ANYTHING from outside the U.S.A.!! I mean not even a free version of angry birds. "Region not supported"!!

So now I am left with a kindle fire that is completley shut off from any apps/ebooks/etc...

So I started looking for a solution and decided it would be a good idea to root it and then install google appstore, I have seen many videos of people who have done this and it works just great. Also jsut downloading apps, transferring them to the kindle, then installing them on the kindle, but you have to have a file manager like Astro to do this!

Rooting it was not a problem. I Have successfully rooted the Kindle Fire but I can not go anywhere from here.

In order to install the googel appstore, go launcher, or anyhting liek that I have to download the appropriate apk file, then navigate to it with a file manager like Astro File Manager, then I can install. 

Problem is I can not download the free file manager because Amazon blocks me from downloading anything at all!

I decided to try to trick amazon by getting on my laptop which uses a mobile conenction for internet, I connected to the internet and then started up hotspot shield to cloak my IP to an American I.P. address, used conenctify.me to use my laptop as a wireless hotspot for my kindle... The problem is that connectify reroutes data traffic directly from the mobile net so it completley bypasses the hotspotshield software, thus showing amazon a scandinavian IP.

Is there any way I can get around this? Any program I can use to force my laptop to share the cloaked data stream through the wifi? Any other ideas at all?



Thanks for taking the time to read through  I wanted to be thorough.

(If I just would have known I could have installed a file manager before moving ( )


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon is not yet selling the Fire outside the country so I'm not surprised you're having these problems.  You might contact Amazon.  If you are a US resident 'temporarily' out of the country, they may have a work around for you.  Otherwise, the rumors are that they'll be available outside the US in the Spring and, with luck, things will be easier for you when that happens.

I know, however, that we have a number of members who have ordered Fires and use them successfully outside the US -- specifically in Australia.  Perhaps one of them will wander by and be able to offer some assistance.


----------



## belanerna (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

I have contacted amazon and the only thing they have to say is that they will forward my message to the appropriate people for consideration in future updates.

So unless I can find a work around...im stuck with a high tec paperweight


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

belanerna said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I have contacted amazon and the only thing they have to say is that they will forward my message to the appropriate people for consideration in future updates.
> 
> So unless I can find a work around...im stuck with a high tec paperweight


return it.

If it's been less than 30 days there won't be any argument at all. . .if it's more than that, keep going up the ladder until you find someone who will authorize a return since you are now out of the country and didn't realize it wouldn't work for you. I'm betting you won't have to go very far up.

In a year, when you're back, they'll have something else available.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

If you're trying to get around the redirects from the Google market to the Amazon appstore, look for a file called MarketIntentProxy.apk and rename it.


----------



## belanerna (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi.

Not a get around for the market, I cant install the market app or icon because I dont have a file manager that knows what to do with .apk files. I have to get a file manager and from there im home free.

----

Thought about returning it and might HAVE to as a lassst resort, thing is...Im in Norway and it is EXPENSIVE HERE. A lil over 100$ US to send the kindle registered mail to the US. 

Its 5 bucks for a can of coke here haha


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Google will be your friend (at least until the Aussie folks show up). You may have to pay for a proxy/VPN service to spoof the ip addy. I know they are out there, a friends dh's had to use one while he was stationed in Korea, and a friend was looking at them to get BBC stuff here in the states. I've never had to use them, but i know they are out there.

At that cost, it doesn't seem worth it to ship back either. You might find someone headed this way that would be interested in buying it for what you paid, saving themselves the shipping.


----------



## mike1132 (Nov 25, 2011)

Its hard when things don't work together....


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

If you can get it on your laptop, why don't you just side load it onto the Fire?


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

$100 to send back? Why not just hang on to it for a year; when you get back you'll have a new (though probably outdated) Fire?


----------



## Neon8 (Oct 19, 2011)

You can use a VPN router to mask your IP. Many VPN Services. I use Srong VPN. Search Strong VPN router and you can buy router configured for Strong VPN


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

As an Aussie my ears are burning.
I am a little surprised you can't download apps as i presume you have a USA credit card in your account, and I would have thought that gave you access.
However, check this out: http://unblock-us.com/

Once you have signed up and subscribe for $5 approx a month, you can use this on any device or PC you own. Works a treat! There is a 7 day free trial. It does not affect the speed at all and I have a nice little Fire, Laptop and 10 inch tablet working nicely using it.


----------

